# Henry Purcell



## Il Seraglio

Any fans of one of Britain's greatest composers? We all know Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary and his popular opera Dido and Aeneas. I don't think there is anything of his that I've heard that I didn't like.

I'm also kicking myself for not mentioning him in an earlier thread about composers who should have lived longer than was posted on the main music discussion forum. He died in his mid-thirties... this is by all accounts tragic.


----------



## World Violist

I haven't heard anything other than Dido & Aeneas and I loved that. Amazing.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Same story as World Violist, the Dutch Opera had a rather controversial version with genitals shown and screaming children on stage.


----------



## Rasa

I saw a concert of some of his Hymns. Nice, but kind of repetitive.


----------



## Air

emiellucifuge said:


> Same story as World Violist, the Dutch Opera had a rather controversial version with genitals shown and screaming children on stage.


...which can be watched here.

Quite a good production, IMO. Purcell's music is heavenly, especially _Dido_. Pity that his other operas have mostly spoken roles.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Air said:


> ...which can be watched here.


This links to the film with Maria Ewing which I watched recently on DVD. I'm sure I would have noticed genitals. Did I miss something?

Anyway I also think it's a good production.

The only thing that puzzles me about Dido is that you seem to be plunged straight into the middle of the story. Why is Dido so depressed? I suppose an audience contemporary with Purcell would be more au fait with their Greek ancient history and wouldn't need an introduction.

I believe there is a version on DVD coming out which supplies an introduction in the form of recited poetry. Sounds intriguing.

http://www.forumopera.com/index.php...%d-%m-%Y&cntnt01lang=fr_FR&cntnt01returnid=55

_Edit: actually re-reading the review it says that the prologue was lost and Dido is in mourning for her first husband. What a tragic love-life!_


----------



## Air

mamascarlatti said:


> This links to the film with Maria Ewing which I watched recently on DVD. I'm sure I would have noticed genitals. Did I miss something?
> 
> Anyway I also think it's a good production.
> 
> The only thing that puzzles me about Dido is that you seem to be plunged straight into the middle of the story. Why is Dido so depressed? I suppose an audience contemporary with Purcell would be more au fait with their Greek ancient history and wouldn't need an introduction.
> 
> I believe there is a version on DVD coming out which supplies an introduction in the form of recited poetry. Sounds intriguing.
> 
> http://www.forumopera.com/index.php...%d-%m-%Y&cntnt01lang=fr_FR&cntnt01returnid=55
> 
> _Edit: actually re-reading the review it says that the prologue was lost and Dido is in mourning for her first husband. What a tragic love-life!_


You are right, good call. My apologies.

Yes, I love this production as well, but I still prefer the Decca Legends CD with Janet Baker as Dido. The lament overwhelms me every single time, me not even being a huge opera fan. Another thing I love about Purcell's opera is that for once, it's in English, not Italian! 

But then _Le Nozze di Figaro_ is my favorite of all time, so I can't really say that.


----------



## violadude

I've been listening to Purcell's Fantasias for 3 and 4 viols lately. These are really fantastic pieces. They're short but packed with plenty of great stuff.

Early Baroque music of this type is very interesting to listen to listen to because the harmonic system used by Mozart and Beethoven hadn't been fully codified or standardized yet so there are plenty of harmonic oddities in these pieces, stuff that makes you raise your eyebrows a bit. For example, listen to the creeping harmonies that make up the first section of #5 (starting at 12:11).

Each one has a unique structure and form, so each listen is a surprise in terms of where you it's going.

There is a great mix of old style polyphony, the way choral music was often written in that time period, and the new style melody and chords type composition.

Also, I just love the sound of viols.

Collectively, they are about an hour long






I think everyone should give them a listen 

I'll be writing a post about them on my blog, soon.


----------



## Taggart

Some more Purcell - his semi-opera - the Indian Queen






It's well worth having a look through his biography on Wiki.

He worked with Playford writing popular songs. He wrote a number of (fairly obscene) catches - a peculiarly English form. He (probably) nicked the tune for Lillibulero - published by him as "a new Irish tune". He wrote a variety of music for the stage including the rondeau for Abdelazer which was used by Benjamin Britten as the theme for his set of variations The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra (1946). He succeeded Blow as organist at Westminster Abbey in 1679 and for a time abandoned secular writing. In the final six years of his life, Purcell wrote music for forty-two plays.

The music of this period is fascinating. Things like Playford's Division Violin - a set of 26 tunes which start simply and build complex variations ("divisions") on the original melody. While many of the pieces were accessible to amateurs, several featured advanced techniques (for the time) like scordatura, fingered double stops, and large interval leaps across the strings - show how music at the time was developing.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I like the bucket load of Welcome and Ceremonial Odes - recorded on Hyperion and well-worth exploring


----------



## Antiquarian

I highly recomend a compilation CD by Tafelmusik, directed by Jeanne Lamond (Sony Vivarte, SK 66 169 1995) entitled "Ayres for the Theatre". It's instrumental music from Dioclesian, King Arthur, The Fairy Queen, and The Indian Queen. Very good sound, impressive playing on period instruments.


----------



## brotagonist

I am only familiar with Dido and Aeneas and the Fairy Queen, which were enough to establish Purcell as a favourite composer of the Baroque era.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Do not miss Dioclesian









Here's a link to the suite:


----------



## Reedmeadow

My love for Purcell came from listening to "Fill up the Bowl" from "The Fairy Queen." He had a knack for writing comedic songs. His catches like "I gave cake and ale" and "Once, twice, trice i Julia tried" need to be sung more often. My favourite songs by him I can only describe as 'Sexy Purcell songs' like "One charming night"or "My dearest! My fairest!"


----------



## Mandryka

I've been exploring recordings of the Fantasias for years now. Hard music to pull off, to give each fantasia a distinct character and so make the whole cycle interesting to hear. Favourites for me are Les Voix Humaines (with Margaret Little), Freiburg La Gamba ( with Ekkerhard Weber) and Schola Cantorum Basiliensis (with August Wenzinger) 

I wonder what the opera people here think of Teodor Kurentzis's record of Dido.


----------



## Krummhorn

Purcell also composed for the organ. He had served as organist of Westminster Abbey for about 17 years.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If only he hadn't died so young...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Have been meaning to get to know Purcell for a while. I enjoyed this a great deal, from _Fairy Queen_.


----------



## Mandryka

I like the harpsichord suites, especially the minor key ones. Do we know when they were written, whether they all come from the same period in his life? 

Any special performances (I have Egarr and Gilbert.)


----------



## EdwardBast

violadude said:


> I've been listening to Purcell's Fantasias for 3 and 4 viols lately. These are really fantastic pieces. They're short but packed with plenty of great stuff.


A big second on the Fantasias. They are a world unto themselves, packed with surprises and sharp contrasts, a wild garden of delights that could only have emerged in that moment just before common practice harmony was codified.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I have recently had the joy of playing in a performance including the Rondo from Abdelazar. It's a wonderful movement, very dramatic.


----------



## christomacin

of course I love Purcell played on period instruments, but he sounds good on brass instruments also


----------



## DavidA

try Purcell's magnificent Odes. 

Start with, "Come ye sons of art"

Terrific!


----------



## Janspe

First time ever listening to any music by Purcell, _Dido and Aeneas_. Heavenly music indeed!


----------



## josquindesprez

If we're giving recommendations, I've always been partial to this jaunty little ditty from _Hail! Bright Caecilia_:


----------



## Triplets

The Ode To Saint Cecilia, from David Munrow recording, is one of my favorite pieces of recorded music


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus




----------



## Dorsetmike

Some Purcell works sung by the choir of Clare College Cambridge

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=clare+college+cambridge+choir+purcell


----------

